# Impala Showdown



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Alright there were some talks between some of us and since the Mother's Day Massacre got some folks building we thought we should do this again. 

Build is open to all builders. Any year of Impala can be entered build-off starts May 25th Memorial Day and ends at 11:59 July 3rd. Who is down for this build off so far we have :....

smallz 
bos82 
darkside customs 
el rafa  :biggrin: 
Tonioseven 
Bodine 
lowridermodels 
RIP Viejo 
Pokey 
CHR1S619 
Scurapeinit 
undead white boy 
Slim123

There will be 2 winners a peoples choice judged by a poll and the overall winner judged by 3 undisclosed judges.  
Who else is down for this? You have until the 24th of May to enter must be a fresh kit gotta keep it fair. :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 13 2009, 08:55 PM~13879968
> *Alright there were some talks between some of us and since the Mother's Day Massacre got some folks building we thought we should do this again.
> 
> Build is open to all builders. Any year of Impala can be entered build-off starts May 25th Memorial Day and ends at 11:59 July 3rd. Who is down for this build off so far we have :....
> ...


IM DOWN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Kit will be up tonight


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn I need to clear my bench and get crack-a-lacking I guess!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here we go

smallz 
bos82 
darkside customs 
el rafa 
Tonioseven 
Bodine 
lowridermodels 
RIP Viejo 
Pokey 
CHR1S619 
Scurapeinit 
undead white boy 
Slim123
AJ128


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

same rulez as the mothers day build off? losers send there whips to the winner? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13880358
> *same rulez as the mothers day build off? losers send there whips to the winner? :biggrin:
> *


Na this is one to get the homies building  

And what up with all the views and no one getting in on this  :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

they are scaaaaared!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

One correction: My name is Siim123 not Slim123 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Nothing serious


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 13 2009, 09:39 PM~13880566
> *One correction: My name is Siim123 not Slim123 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Nothing serious
> *


My bad dawg. I sent the names to him of everyone I put together.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I would but I'm really bad when it comes to deadlines. That and I'm the type of builder that if I'm not into the build I out it back into the box.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13880579
> *My bad dawg. I sent the names to him of everyone I put together.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :angry: Do you research next time dammit :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my kit


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

IM IN :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13880935
> *IM IN  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  That's another one come on peeps get in on this


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13880935
> *IM IN  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got paint gotta pic up kit


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13880966
> *i got paint gotta pic up kit
> *


hmmmm wonder what color???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: hey should i get into this one with the extra impala kit 1/16th i have aready?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 11:14 PM~13881057
> *:biggrin:  hey should i get into this one with the extra impala kit 1/16th i have aready?
> *


 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 10:14 PM~13881057
> *:biggrin:  hey should i get into this one with the extra impala kit 1/16th i have aready?
> *


I dare you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 11:19 PM~13881108
> *I dare you :biggrin:
> *


HEY LIL BOY, YOU DON'T WANT ME IN THIS ONE!! I PROMISE YOU THIS!  JUST SEEING WHO IS WATCHING THIS THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13881135
> *HEY LIL BOY, YOU DON'T WANT ME IN THIS ONE!! I PROMISE YOU THIS!   JUST SEEING WHO IS WATCHING THIS THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


No I really dont want you into this, but that little boy aint no where to be found homie!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DON'T MAKE ME BREAK OUT MY BELT CAVRON


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13881380
> *DON'T MAKE ME BREAK OUT MY BELT CAVRON
> *


OOOOOHHHHH SHHIIIITTT!!!! dont do that man. u already abuse that thing enough.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: JUST MESSING WITH YOU MIJO!! I ALREADY HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE  BUT I WILL HELP JUDGE THIS BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 10:52 PM~13881482
> *:biggrin: JUST MESSING WITH YOU MIJO!! I ALREADY HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE   BUT I WILL HELP JUDGE THIS BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> *


It would be an honor to have you judge brother. You are well qualified Jefe. . Just remember my name Bos82 when you tell em I won. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Still Need Two More Judges!!!!*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 10:55 PM~13881528
> *Still Need Two More Judges!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 06:40 AM~13880579
> *My bad dawg. I sent the names to him of everyone I put together.
> *


No problem at all homie, I know Siim is kinda unusual to you, its my real name, I'm Estonian thats why I have kinda funny name :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 13 2009, 11:13 PM~13881737
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


whats up with that homie?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm down, been rearanging the model area so when that is done I'll unpack my kits and decide what year I wanna go with


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 14 2009, 01:48 AM~13882286
> *I'm down, been rearanging the model area so when that is done I'll unpack my kits and decide what year I wanna go with
> *


  me too all mine packed up till i get my room built


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 10:55 PM~13881528
> *Pick Me.. Pick Me..</span>*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fuck it im down lets do this i got a fresh kit but i cut the roof of can i still be down :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2009, 12:02 AM~13882119
> *No problem at all homie, I know Siim is kinda unusual to you, its my real name, I'm Estonian thats why I have kinda funny name :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah it aint funny. Kinda a cool name man. Different from the usual American names.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 14 2009, 12:48 AM~13882286
> *I'm down, been rearanging the model area so when that is done I'll unpack my kits and decide what year I wanna go with
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 14 2009, 02:02 AM~13882466
> *fuck it im down lets do this i got a fresh kit but i cut the roof of can i still be down :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Just no more work to it till the 25th :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 11:19 AM~13882484
> *Nah it aint funny. Kinda a cool name man. Different from the usual American names.
> *


 :biggrin: 



Offtopic: My name sounds like "seem", we pronounce almost every letter bit different than Americans.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*JUDGE J!*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+May 13 2009, 10:52 PM~13881482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im down but ill be in san antoinio tx that weekend for a car show so i wont have pics for deadline


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope I have some time to build because I have exam in math in 28'th May and in June I maybe go to do some work in uncle's farm to earn some money. 
But I hope first week of June I'll be in countryside, there I can have lot of time to build :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pencil me in homies! gotta get something picked out now, plus gives me another reason to build another lo-lo!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13881135
> *HEY LIL BOY, YOU DON'T WANT ME IN THIS ONE!! I PROMISE YOU THIS!   JUST SEEING WHO IS WATCHING THIS THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


im out :tears: hno: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 14 2009, 02:02 AM~13882466
> *fuck it im down lets do this i got a fresh kit but i cut the roof of can i still be down :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2009, 10:47 AM~13883870
> *pencil me in homies! gotta get something picked out now, plus gives me another reason to build another lo-lo!
> *


I got this one to deal with. fresh off my shelf. now gotta get some ideas.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to get in on this buildoff.
so please count me in.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am going to watch you guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

will i could do this but not enough time for me. Drive truck and leave on sunday morning and get back on fridays in the afternoon. just cant do it in 6 days but will be watching the builds.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine, fresh as hell  Cant wait when this showdown starts, already have tons of ideas  But I can deal with Merc right now(check my topic)


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERES MINES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 14 2009, 06:29 AM~13883027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be more than Happy to be a Judge.. Count me in.. Bigbearlocos


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight so the list is growing. Looks good so far. Oh and on the 25th the entering stops. whoever is in before the 25th is it!!!!!! So if your looking in this forum and trying to decide if you wanna do this......Just jump in!!!!!! :biggrin: 

*Builders
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
Bodine
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life 
DJ-ROY
regalistic
*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

*If I forgot someone Please let me know*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M IN!!!!!!!!!! :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE MY "RESSURECTION"... :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2009, 03:06 PM~13887532
> *I'M IN!!!!!!!!!! :0  THIS IS GOING TO BE MY "RESSURECTION"... :biggrin:
> *


U have been added


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 02:08 PM~13887552
> *U have been added
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

any rules? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 14 2009, 12:43 PM~13885078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you gotta good start on your ideas homie!  I hate havin' to pic out a color or a new scheme.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13887920
> *any rules? :biggrin:
> *


Have fun
Finish the build on time
post up pics
Challenge yourself to something new
oh and FINISH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Count me in please... uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i am in on this one


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13888052
> *looks like you gotta good start on your ideas homie!   I hate havin' to pic out a color or a new scheme.
> *


Yeah, I been wantin' to build one in that color scheme and I figure this is my chance! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 14 2009, 03:55 PM~13888109
> *Count me in please...  uffin:
> *


Ur added


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13888319
> *i am in on this one
> *


Ur added


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 22 builders so far. Any more????? :biggrin:

This is going to be a badass build off. Lots of different year impalas already :cheesy: let's see some more!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

rafa im in this one. with a 60.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Revised:biggrin: 

*Builders
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
Bodine
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life 
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can we make it a full summer buildoff? deadline 12:01 am september 1st?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13890886
> *Revised:biggrin:
> 
> Builders
> ...


*

OK GUY'S IF THIS IS ALL OF THE BUILDERS WHO ARE GOING TO BE IN THIS, THEN I AM PROUD TO BE A JUDGE ON THIS BUILD OFF!! LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT AND "BRING IT!!!!!!!!" :biggrin: NO B.S. OR BITCHING  SO BY FRIDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD SEE SOME POST OF THE ALL THE CARS AND AT LEASED SOME KIND OF MODS!! *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in with a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 14 2009, 08:25 PM~13890999
> *I am in with a 63  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: hno: im ready


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill try to pick me up a kit saturday


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2009, 08:33 PM~13891087
> *ill try to pick me up a kit saturday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:angry: GGGGEEETTTTTT TTTTOOOOOO BBBBBUUUUIIIILLLLDDDDDIIIIINNNNGGGGGGG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2009, 08:38 PM~13891142
> *:angry: GGGGEEETTTTTT TTTTOOOOOO  BBBBBUUUUIIIILLLLDDDDDIIIIINNNNGGGGGGG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey!!! Calmdown it starts on the 25th :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, I aint been on since Tuesday, and already on page 4. Shit. Well, sorry for the delay in posting up my shit, but here goes.
THE WHIP








THE SHOES








I wont be able to post up any progress until Monday. 
It's been so dead on LIL lately, that this is what we all need. Glad to see this happening. 

IF YOU AINT FIRST, YOU'RE LAST. 


SHAKE AND FUCKIN BAKE. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13887500
> *Aight so the list is growing. Looks good so far. Oh and on the 25th the entering stops. whoever is in before the 25th is it!!!!!! So if your looking in this forum and trying to decide if you wanna do this......Just jump in!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> undead white boy</span>
> ...


*


My undead white ass is in on this
Meet forsaken








it was painted but not assembled and its the only impala that i have not even glued any parts on so right now its in the DOT 3 tank*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2009, 08:24 PM~13890984
> *OK GUY'S IF THIS IS ALL OF THE BUILDERS WHO ARE GOING TO BE IN THIS, THEN I AM PROUD TO BE A JUDGE ON THIS BUILD OFF!! LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT AND "BRING IT!!!!!!!!"  :biggrin:  NO B.S. OR BITCHING    SO BY FRIDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD SEE SOME POST OF THE ALL THE CARS AND AT LEASED SOME KIND OF MODS!!
> *


ITS ON NOW  :guns: :machinegun: :burn: J/K :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 14 2009, 09:43 PM~13891217
> *Hey!!! Calmdown it starts on the 25th  :biggrin:
> *


I'M THE BOSS APPLE SUACE!!!!!!!! MY BADD!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2009, 08:50 PM~13891335
> *I'M THE BOSS APPLE SUACE!!!!!!!! MY BADD!!
> *


 :biggrin: it's cool chancla!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

FUCK IT Im in!!!!!!!!!! I havent been in a build off since the REGAL BUILD OFF. Im goona go a lil different. so far everyone is going oldschool! ONE THING WHEN CAN WE START???!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13891401
> *:biggrin: it's cool chancla!
> *


So are you gonna finish this one?? LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 13 2009, 10:55 PM~13879968
> *Alright there were some talks between some of us and since the Mother's Day Massacre got some folks building we thought we should do this again.
> 
> Build is open to all builders. Any year of Impala can be entered build-off starts May 25th Memorial Day and ends at 11:59 July 3rd. Who is down for this build off so far we have :....
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant wait!! This should be cool, and it'll be nice to see some builds going up again.. Good luck to all you.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2009, 08:24 PM~13890984
> *OK GUY'S IF THIS IS ALL OF THE BUILDERS WHO ARE GOING TO BE IN THIS, THEN I AM PROUD TO BE A JUDGE ON THIS BUILD OFF!! LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT AND "BRING IT!!!!!!!!"  :biggrin:  NO B.S. OR BITCHING    SO BY FRIDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD SEE SOME POST OF THE ALL THE CARS AND AT LEASED SOME KIND OF MODS!!
> *


The buildoff starts on the 25th to July 4th. That is when we all will crack the seals on the kits and get goin on them!!!!


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

I'M IN ILL POST MY KIT SOON


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13891401
> *:biggrin: it's cool chancla!
> *


WHAT EVERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13891491
> *The buildoff starts on the 25th to July 4th. That is when we all will crack the seals on the kits and get goin on them!!!!
> *


THEN I'M COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS THEN!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is two more additions to the buildoff. Great showing guys

smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
Bodine
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13891601
> *Here is two more additions to the buildoff. Great showing guys
> 
> smallz
> ...


WOW!! 25 DEEP!! :biggrin: IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT BUILD OFF!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, thats whats up!!! Gonna have to hit Pegasus up on Saturday after the show.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a promo 74 and a 75.....maybe a 73. I'll take them apart and add my stuff. I'll post them later. Oh count me IN

??? do Promo glue bombs count ???

oneyed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 09:13 PM~13891643
> *Hell yeah, thats whats up!!! Gonna have to hit Pegasus up on Saturday after the show.
> *


Lucky :angry: money sucks for me right now :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit, I wait tables, and been kissin ass the past week to get a few hundred bucks for spendin money. LOL. Bills is paid, And I got a paycheck comin too....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THIS WILL BE A GREAT BUILD OFF FELLAS ! WISH I HAD THE TIME TO TOSS IT UP IN THIS ,BUT I'LL BE WATCHING IT ALL GO DOWN from the side lines ! ~


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 09:19 PM~13891727
> *Shit, I wait tables, and been kissin ass the past week to get a few hundred bucks for spendin money. LOL. Bills is paid, And I got a paycheck comin too....
> *



damn, haven't seen you for a bit....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 08:58 PM~13891434
> *So are you gonna finish this one?? LOL
> *


WOW!! HATER!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 08:58 PM~13891434
> *So are you gonna finish this one?? LOL
> *


U know whe you do this that means. ONE BUILD AT A TIME FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 14 2009, 09:31 PM~13891890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO!!! :biggrin: Hell, Im in the same boat. I better finish this one on time. LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN LETS START THIS, I WANT TO BUILD ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: 










peace :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13892123
> *DAMN LETS START THIS, I WANT TO BUILD ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> peace :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


25th homie. just plan your build for now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats what Im doin now.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 09:57 PM~13892261
> *Thats what Im doin now.
> *


I got the hammer out so i am ready to finish mine already


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Why you gonna take a hammer to it. YOU DONT HAVE TO MAIL THE FINISHED RIDE OUT TO THE WINNER. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13892310
> *Why you gonna take a hammer to it. YOU DONT HAVE TO MAIL THE FINISHED RIDE OUT TO THE WINNER. :biggrin:
> *


it will look better that way. anyways. I aint gonna tie up this thread with chattin. its gonna be 10 pages before the buildoff starts probably.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

count me in ill post new kit tomarrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if i get my bonus soon ill be working on my room :biggrin: 

should get framed up sat. ,,,,, but if i have $$$ my extra time will be building my room , and will have to back down on this


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2009, 10:14 PM~13892449
> *if i get my bonus soon ill be working on my room  :biggrin:
> 
> should get framed up sat. ,,,,, but if i have $$$ my extra time will be building my room , and will have to back down on this
> *


Maybe next time dawg!! There will be plenty more!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a revised list. Bodine is off and Calavare73 is on.
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13892466
> *Maybe next time dawg!! There will be plenty more!!
> *


  

just been waiting on gettin room done , and got all my 2x4s now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13892509
> *
> 
> just been waiting on gettin room done , and got all my 2x4s now
> *


if u jump in i'll jump in.... i'm in the middle of a lot of shit at home too.... 

renovating my son's room since we got a new one comin.... fill all the screw holes and pinholes in the walls from when my in-laws had the room.... gonna repaint... tore out the carpet already and gonna put laminate flooring and some decorative matting for the ceilings..... gonna be pimped out....

also building a little porch on the side of my house where i may add in a little storage for a compressor and spray booth :0  

but if u jump in i will too :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+May 14 2009, 09:54 AM~13883933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: 



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 14 2009, 09:05 PM~13890709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is gonna be sick looking down the list my first build off in here go easy on me guys :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

*I'M IN.*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see some action! 10 days to go before this hits off!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13888371
> *Yeah, I been wantin' to build one in that color scheme and I figure this is my chance! :biggrin:
> *


kool! I want a new kandy kolor maybe with some pearls. but I gotta get to gettin my paint ordered quick.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Should be a fun showdown! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2009, 02:39 AM~13893211
> *if u jump in i'll jump in.... i'm in the middle of a lot of shit at home too....
> 
> renovating my son's room since we got a new one comin.... fill all the screw holes and pinholes in the walls from when my in-laws had the room.... gonna repaint... tore out the carpet already and gonna put laminate flooring and some decorative matting for the ceilings..... gonna be pimped out....
> ...






:wave: :scrutinize: :wave: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Ordered a 9 Four IMP on the Bay yesterday  
If it doesn,t get here in time i have to look into my stash


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 14 2009, 10:16 PM~13891684
> *Oh count me IN </span> ....I have a promo 74 and a 75.....maybe a 73.  I'll take them apart and add my stuff. I'll post them later.  Oh count me IN
> 
> ??? do Promo glue bombs count  ???
> ...


???????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 15 2009, 09:17 AM~13895540
> *???????
> *


My Bad Homie you have been added


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

*2 MORE ADDED * :biggrin: 
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez
lb808
ShowRodFreak


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2009, 05:10 AM~13894025
> *kool! I want a new kandy kolor maybe with some pearls. but I gotta get to gettin my paint ordered quick.
> 
> 
> ...


How much do these sets cost? Looks interesting!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Bos82


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 15 2009, 08:27 AM~13895119
> *Ordered a 9 Four IMP on the Bay yesterday
> If it doesn,t get here in time i have to look into my stash
> *


*Roy, post up the pic from the kit you ordered and add your name to list. You should get it with-in 10 days. We want to see you in this build-off. *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All Right......I'm in....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

add me to!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 WE'RE GOING TO SEE SOME BADASS IMPALAS AT THE END OF THIS BUILD OFF!!  CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 15 2009, 01:10 PM~13897696
> *Roy, post up the pic from the kit you ordered and add your name to list. You should get it with-in 10 days. We want to see you in this build-off.
> *


His name is on the list


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn everyone this list is getting longer and longer. Great participation. I cannot wait till the 25th and see some buildin from this group of people. Way to step into the buildoff and keep this goin!!!!  Modeltech and MKD904 u both have been added   I am also trcking everyone to ensure they have posted the initial pic of their kit. I know some have kits that they are gonna finish that may have been cut already or whatever, but I still wanna see the unpainted rides. :biggrin: Just keepin everyone honest!!!!  
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez
lb808
ShowRodFreak
MKD904
modeltech


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I only sanded down body moldlines bit before I was asked to join but I hope its not big deal


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 15 2009, 03:29 PM~13898921
> *I only sanded down body moldlines bit before I was asked to join but I hope its not big deal
> *


just no more work till the 25th


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13896208
> *How much do these sets cost? Looks interesting!
> *


the small Kandy Starter Kit cost $66.95 all in 2oz bottles
the Pro Kit cost $219.95 all in 2oz bottles (well worth it).
plus you can do some different blends with the bases and Kandy's.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i'd really like to get in on this build, but paycheck getting garnished from medical bills and the lady has child support yanking money from me  . this topic is going to get alot of attention


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Heres mine jus got back from hobby shop, went to three shops and this is the only impala i could find


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

MANNN I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 14 2009, 11:45 PM~13893265
> *pussy! :angry:  :biggrin:
> hno:
> oh damn this is getting good
> ...


what you building fool  i dont think your ready for the big boys even tho you a big boy :biggrin: .post your build fool. monica made an account jus to be in build off to build against you :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13901236
> *damn, i'd really like to get in on this build, but paycheck getting garnished from medical bills and the lady has child support yanking money from me  . this topic is going to get alot of attention
> *


That sucks bro. I know how you feel on that child support thing... But you're doing the right thing 

BTW dude that chick on your avatar is SMOKING... post up a bigger pic on that one :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:  
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
Siim123
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez
lb808
ShowRodFreak
MKD904
modeltech
calaveras73
* 
UPDATE!!  *:biggrin: 

If I missed someone let me know


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes we all know calaveras73 is on the list twice. Sorry homie!!!! Looks like 2 impalas in a month for you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13902538
> *Yes we all know calaveras73 is on the list twice. Sorry homie!!!! Looks like 2 impalas in a month for you!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: man i got my hands full guys :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13902290
> *what you building fool   i dont think your ready for the big boys even tho you a big boy :biggrin: .post your build fool. monica made an account jus to be in build off to build against you :yes:
> *



 hno: :h5:

you know honestly im just doing this to get out of my build rut im gona do a 64 for myself this time nothing special


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 01:52 AM~13903405
> *  hno:  :h5:
> 
> you know honestly im just doing this to get out of my build rut im gona do a 64 for myself this time nothing special
> *


That is what this whole buildoff is about bro. Just gettin everyone back to the bench, out of their ruts and building blocks, and most importantly back to havin fun with this.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope I can get my airbrush fixed(check my topic)... If I dont I'm out of this showdown, cant build anything without airbrush...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 02:00 PM~13903763
> *I hope I can get my airbrush fixed(check my topic)... If I dont I'm out of this showdown, cant build anything without airbrush...
> *


HEY HOMI TAKE RATLE CANS ITS A OPTION..........


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 16 2009, 03:04 PM~13903770
> *HEY HOMI TAKE RATLE CANS ITS A OPTION..........
> *


I hate them... Just bought some expensive airbrush paints for my 6-5...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 02:08 PM~13903781
> *I hate them... Just bought some expensive airbrush paints for my 6-5...
> *


LOOK AT GOOGLE THER A MANY SHOPS HE SALE SPARMAX


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 01:52 AM~13903405
> *  hno:  :h5:
> 
> you know honestly im just doing this to get out of my build rut im gona do a 64 for myself this time nothing special
> *


yea yea yea blah blah blah. :loco: 









shes coming to get u Evan :ugh: 










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

with all of these builders, this is gonna be epic!!! can't wait to see the progress on all of the Impalas. Hey we oughta send the finished pics to the lowrider magazines and scale auto to do a layout !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2009, 11:06 AM~13904643
> *with all of these builders, this is gonna be epic!!! can't wait to see the progress on all of the Impalas. Hey we oughta send the finished pics to the lowrider magazines and scale auto to do a layout !
> *


I have an unlimited Fotki account; I could probably set up some folders for each builder so they can post progress if they'd like. They could email the photos directly to their own folders. I'd have to find out how to do it though. I'll check on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2009, 06:06 AM~13904643
> *with all of these builders, this is gonna be epic!!! can't wait to see the progress on all of the Impalas. Hey we oughta send the finished pics to the lowrider magazines and scale auto to do a layout !
> *


fuck scale auto...... Model Cars Mag


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 16 2009, 12:27 AM~13902444
> *:biggrin:
> smallz
> bos82
> ...


*I can set up progress folders in my Fotki account for anybody that wants one. I'll give you an email address so that you can email the pictures directly to your folder. I have an unlimited account so you can post the pics here on LIL and they won't disappear like Imageshack pictures do. PM me if interested*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 11:27 AM~13904748
> *I have an unlimited Fotki account; I could probably set up some folders for each builder so they can post progress if they'd like. They could email the photos directly to their own folders. I'd have to find out how to do it though. I'll check on it.
> *


that sounds good!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 09:31 AM~13904774
> *fuck scale auto...... Model Cars Mag
> *


X10.000!!   scale auto=narrow mind


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

I'm new to this lay it low and i want to joint your build off that u guys are having.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

IM IN!!! I WILL POST PICS LATERZ :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries+May 16 2009, 08:20 AM~13905446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


start a new topic for yourself and share some of your work with us homie...... and keep us updated on new stuff there too..... welcome to LIL Models


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2009, 11:40 AM~13905570
> *i'm so glad u agree  :biggrin:
> start a new topic for yourself and share some of your work with us homie...... and keep us updated on new stuff there too..... welcome to LIL Models
> *


its been awhile since i have built anything.i have 1 built car but it is on display at Castle Hobbies where im from.i have no pix.i will keep u n and everyone else posted on my project with pix . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj67impala_@May 16 2009, 01:32 PM~13905511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome bro!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm out... I'm really sorry homies   ... but my airbrush is out of order, cannot afford new airbrush right now, no nozzles available for my airbrush either...

Damn, I was really exited about this showdown... now I have to say no, damn why things always happen when you are waiting for something...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang, sorry bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 03:13 PM~13905720
> *I'm out... I'm really sorry homies   ... but my airbrush is out of order, cannot afford new airbrush right now, no nozzles available for my airbrush either...
> 
> Damn, I was really exited about this showdown... now I have to say no, damn why things always happen when you are waiting for something...
> *


rattle can it homie!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13905888
> *rattle can it homie!!!!
> *


rattle cans suck, I had some nice plans what kind of patterns I want to make but rattle cans only throw some shit out of their jet.
And I dont want to paint details with ordinary brush, they wont look so good. Also I wanted to paint some parts with Alclad chrome.


Edit: + I payed like 40-50$ for airbrush paints, why should I waste more money for paints...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

true.. what kinda brush you use?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13905977
> *true.. what kinda brush you use?
> *


Sparmax DH-103, cheap but good airbrush, I broke it by my own mistake.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

These were finished with rattlecans...

















































Just tryin' to help.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea, your builds are good but I want to do patterns myself and want to try something like Pancho did.
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PA...S/models084.jpg


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 01:57 PM~13905997
> *These were finished with rattlecans...
> 
> 
> ...




right on!!! just can it this time around!! 


these were painted by rattle can to:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, I still dont want to use them, your builds are very nice and shiny but have to spend my money to other places and I rather wait some time. Maybe in spring I could buy new and better airbrush and I start building then. I really want to do some patterns on 6-5 Chevy because its body shape is perfect for them, cant waste it for rattle cans.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 11:59 AM~13906011
> *Yea, your builds are good but I want to do patterns myself and want to try something like Pancho did.
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PA...S/models084.jpg
> *


 :biggrin: i use a cheap $20 airbrush too  . sucks about yours breaking


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRUSH-T...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 04:10 PM~13906069
> *Sorry, I still dont want to use them, your builds are very nice and shiny but have to spend my money to other places and I rather wait some time. Maybe in spring I could buy new and better airbrush and I start building then. I really want to do some patterns on 6-5 Chevy because its body shape is perfect for them, cant waste it for rattle cans.
> *


i see your standin your ground... take your time and hook it up right bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13906102
> *i see your standin your ground...  take your time and hook it up right bro.
> *


Good point. I'm sure there will be another buildoff coming soon!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, but I just can't join now. Can't afford any airbrush at the moment and even if I could, shipping to Estonia takes sometimes about month.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight Siim....Sorry about your airbrush. I took you off the listing and now I added Low4oshow to the list right now. Siim if anything changes please just let me know.  Post up those intitial kits everyone!!!!!! :biggrin: 
smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
low4oshow
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez
lb808
ShowRodFreak
MKD904
modeltech
sj67impala


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 12:57 PM~13905997
> *These were finished with rattlecans...
> 
> 
> ...


All of my builds are rattle can. I've never used an air-brush.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 10:29 PM~13906190
> *All of my builds are rattle can. I've never used an air-brush.
> *


Once you use airbrush you never look back.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13906202
> *Once you use airbrush you never look back.
> *


I don't have any desire to. I do have to make a correction, I have used an airbrush, when I took art classes, just never used them on models. 

Sorry, I'm an old man, and you know what they say about teaching old dogs new tricks. 

Plus, I've been painting with cans for years, and the new lacquer shit from Testors and Tamiya is outstanding, no need for an airbrush homie, at least not for me.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13906202
> *Once you use airbrush you never look back.
> *


I do frequently. Just depends on whatever color I want.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 09:44 AM~13905932
> *rattle cans suck, I had some nice plans what kind of patterns I want to make but rattle cans only throw some shit out of their jet.
> And I dont want to paint details with ordinary brush, they wont look so good. Also I wanted to paint some parts with Alclad chrome.
> Edit: + I payed like 40-50$ for airbrush paints, why should I waste more money for paints...
> *


u got Motip brand auto touch-up paint available? try an auto parts store.... they have a finer nozzle like Dupli-color in America.....

these are all rattle can...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 03:34 PM~13906221
> *I don't have any desire to. I do have to make a correction, I have used an airbrush, when I took art classes, just never used them on models.
> 
> Sorry, I'm an old man, and you know what they say about teaching old dogs new tricks.
> ...


Pokey quit bullshittin', you aint no old man. :biggrin: good seein' you at the Indy show. My Caddy should be done for the Louisville show. You goin'?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey siim
it seems like you have your mind made up and thats cool I am not trying to talk you into anything but look at rollinoldskoo's thread. he did I think a 65 chevy with really nice patterns
and it was all rattle can.
aaahhh never mind he posted it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 16 2009, 09:07 AM~13904273
> *yea yea yea blah blah blah. :loco:
> shes coming to get u Evan :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: i call bullshit :nicoderm: :420:

oya keep hating foo


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

here is my entry


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13906500
> *Pokey quit bullshittin', you aint no old man. :biggrin:  good seein' you at the Indy show. My Caddy should be done for the Louisville show. You goin'?
> *


I'm old compared to some of the members on here.  

When is the Louisville show? I'd like to go, never been to it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 16 2009, 02:13 PM~13905720
> *I'm out... I'm really sorry homies   ... but my airbrush is out of order, cannot afford new airbrush right now, no nozzles available for my airbrush either...
> 
> Damn, I was really exited about this showdown... now I have to say no, damn why things always happen when you are waiting for something...
> *


don't quit homie, I seen some of the best paint jobs done in rattle can form. Tamiya has got some of the best rattle can paints on the market, plus their clear is outrageous! The paint lays down real smooth, two medium coats wet sand each one then two wet coats. Wet sand after a day then clear with 2 medium coats followed by two wet coats. Use Tamiya masking tape for your patterns it's the best that I've ever used. If my 11 year old son pianted this Corvette with Tamiya piant I know you can!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 04:28 PM~13906530
> *I'm old compared to some of the members on here.
> 
> When is the Louisville show? I'd like to go, never been to it.
> *


Man you gotta go to it! last few years it's been some real nice lows there. It's July 25th I'll post a flyer later. plenty of buildin' time. Usually the mags are there to take pics it's kool!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Too late, starting date is not far away and shipping to Estonia takes hell of a long time and shipping costs lot. + I have to buy everything new, primer, paint and clear coat. Just spent 40-50$ for candy metallic base and candy green paint and clear coat.

Please, if you need to say anything then go to my topic, this topic gets too much offtopic


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just tryin to help a brutha out!!! motivation thats all siim123!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im in i got a kit from 408 its a 64 only thing done was he cut the doors :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 16 2009, 04:48 PM~13907272
> *im in i got a kit from 408 its a 64 only thing  done was he cut the doors  :biggrin:
> *


cool. just post a pic up of the kit n car.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Where you at Chad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 16 2009, 08:45 PM~13908750
> *Where you at Chad!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He's at a KKK rally.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 11:25 PM~13909556
> *He's at a KKK rally.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13909556
> *He's at a KKK rally.
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here is my entery, 6o impala wagon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 10:17 AM~13911088
> *here is my entery, 6o impala wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that what I'm talkin' bout! I wish I thought of that. Can't wait to see what U do with it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 10:17 AM~13911088
> *here is my entery, 6o impala wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike! I was gonna build this...









but I don't have a picture in my head of how I want it to look.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

yall killin me with the wagons but fuk it this is my entry


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2009, 12:00 PM~13911613
> *yall killin me with the wagons but fuk it this is my entry
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, I'ma do a '58; the sedan delivery is my hopeful NNL Toledo project


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 12:49 PM~13911560
> *Great minds think alike! I was gonna build this...
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha... yeah i not sure of any planns for yet either.

although i think i gonna be making a trip to toledo too. maybe we should just do a wagon build off with the finished projects at the show lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13911688
> *ha ha... yeah i not sure of any planns for yet either.
> 
> although i think i gonna be making a trip to toledo too. maybe we should just do a wagon build off with the finished projects at the show lol :biggrin:
> *


Hey, now THAT sounds like a good idea!   We need to get together later on this! BTW: your wheels should be there this week.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 01:26 PM~13911754
> *Hey, now THAT sounds like a good idea!     We need to get together later on this! BTW: your wheels should be there this week.
> *


cool no hurry...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LETS START THIS BITCH UP TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13912179
> *LETS START THIS BITCH UP TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOL... Slow down turbo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 12:01 PM~13912245
> *LOLOL... Slow down turbo!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 02:05 PM~13912261
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


Lol! I feel you, bro! I'm ready too! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 12:10 PM~13912294
> *Lol! I feel you, bro! I'm ready too!  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH. 1 MORE WEEK!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13911688
> *ha ha... yeah i not sure of any planns for yet either.
> 
> although i think i gonna be making a trip to toledo too. maybe we should just do a wagon build off with the finished projects at the show lol :biggrin:
> *


hope to see ya at the toledo nnl, if i'm able to go this year. We need some more low's on the tables up there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

kits on the way............... ill post thr tre when it gets here


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 01:49 PM~13912179
> *LETS START THIS BITCH UP TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all in favor say I ! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13912327
> * We need some more lows on the tables up there!
> *


_*Mo'definitely!!! *_


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13912331
> *kits on the way............... ill post thr tre when it gets here
> *


:0 u doin a trey too huh? this shall be fun :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

smallz
bos82
darkside customs
el rafa
Tonioseven
calavares73
lowridermodels
RIP Viejo
Pokey
CHR1S619
Scurapeinit
undead white boy
low4oshow
AJ128
Pancho1969
caprice on dz
rollindeep408
trendsetta 68
old low&slo
Models IV Life
DJ-ROY
regalistic
PINK86REGAL
SOLO1
dylopez
lb808
ShowRodFreak
MKD904
modeltech
sj67impala


*[email protected]*


:wave: :biggrin: homie J talked me into it :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'LL BE IN TOLEDO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2009, 12:18 PM~13912335
> *all in favor say I !  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ! :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:green\'>I</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 12:20 PM~13912350
> *smallz
> bos82
> darkside customs
> ...


I added you to the list dawg.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

glad to see you got in jeff !!!!!!!! :biggrin:

hell yeah if you guys want to start early !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

count me in... my kits sposed to be on the way too, hope it gets here in time..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 12:29 PM~13912404
> *count me in... my kits sposed to be on the way too, hope it gets here in time..
> *


UR ADDED


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL LOOKS LIKE SOME OF THE GUYS ARE WAITING ON THEIR KITS. I GUESS WE CAN WAIT.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> WELL LOOKS LIKE SOME OF THE GUYS ARE WAITING ON THEIR KITS. I GUESS WE CAN WAIT.  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> I KNOW THAT IS GONNA BE TOUGH, BUT WE KINDS HAVE TO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 12:20 PM~13912350
> *smallz
> bos82
> darkside customs
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13912458
> *I KNOW THAT IS GONNA BE TOUGH, BUT WE KINDS HAVE TO
> *


OK REFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 12:42 PM~13912478
> *OK REFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOUL!!!!!! SIT YO AZZ DOWN FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 12:59 PM~13912588
> *FOUL!!!!!! SIT YO AZZ DOWN FOOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 01:29 PM~13912404
> *count me in... my kits sposed to be on the way too, hope it gets here in time..
> *







right on bro!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have a question: I might not buy an airbrush at the moment but IF I could get it in beginning of summer, can I still join then when showdown has started?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 01:26 PM~13912734
> *Have a question: I might not buy an airbrush at the moment but IF I could get it in beginning of summer, can I still join then when showdown has started?
> *


WHY NOT GET IN IT NOW & BUILD EVERYTHING. THEN PAINT THE BODY LATER. EVEN IF YOU DON'T GET YOUR AIR BRUSH, YOU'LL HAVE A STARTED KIT. YOU'LL FINISH IT LATER. DONE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

But I paint everything with airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 01:37 PM~13912790
> *But I paint everything with airbrush :biggrin:
> *


OH WELL JUST DIP EVERYTHING IN THE PAINT, LET IT DRY, & SAND IT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 17 2009, 09:20 AM~13912350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he painting one for u again like the 58??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 01:41 PM~13912809
> *he painting one for u again like the 58???  :0  :0  :0
> *


HUH??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13912805
> *OH WELL JUST DIP EVERYTHING IN THE PAINT, LET IT DRY, & SAND IT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 01:49 PM~13912850
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


So whats up dawg???? You gonna be in that buildoff???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13912809
> *he painting one for u again like the 58???  :0  :0  :0
> *





naw dawg, ima paint this shit on my own, and how about you finish one of your 45 projects already  

hey you took the jab 1st lol so i had to fire back lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 10:51 PM~13912861
> *So whats up dawg???? You gonna be in that buildoff???
> *


If you let me join after 25'th?? Not sure at all when I could get new airbrush.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 01:57 PM~13912892
> *If you let me join after 25'th?? Not sure at all when I could get new airbrush.
> *


SURE YOUR IN!! DONE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 17 2009, 03:25 PM~13912379
> *glad to see you got in jeff !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> hell yeah if you guys want to start early !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 i gotta wait on my kit to come in, it should be soon, when does this start and end again?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 02:02 PM~13912912
> *  i gotta wait on my kit to come in, it should be soon, when does this start and end again?
> *


25th


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 05:03 PM~13912919
> *25th
> *




when does it end again?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 02:04 PM~13912922
> *when does it end again?
> *


3rd of july


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cool  thanks bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Siim123 I added you back to the list dawg.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 02:07 PM~13912939
> *cool   thanks bro
> *


NO PROBLEMO! :biggrin: 

NOW LETS GET TO BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 02:10 PM~13912953
> *NO PROBLEMO! :biggrin:
> 
> NOW LETS GET TO BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ooohh calm down damnit!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13912966
> *ooohh calm down damnit!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13912977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont make me throw you out the game damnit!!!! THe fuckin Ref is gettin ready to!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13913092
> *Dont make me throw you out the game damnit!!!! THe fuckin Ref is gettin ready to!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU WON'T DARE!!! :twak:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13913102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU WON'T DARE!!! :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: . TAKE YO AZZ TO THE SIDELINES DAMNIT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 03:00 PM~13913136
> *:buttkick: . TAKE YO AZZ TO THE SIDELINES DAMNIT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE THE GAME DON'T START TILL THE 25TH!!!!!!!! THEIR IS NO SIDE LINES, JUST BEER & CHIPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13913156
> *HOMIE THE GAME DON'T START TILL THE 25TH!!!!!!!! THEIR IS NO SIDE LINES, JUST BEER & CHIPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your close to a three game susupension when the season starts JERK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13913259
> *Your close to a three game susupension when the season starts JERK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!!! GO BUILD


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u fukkers stop whoring the topic..... go build something... starts in a week.... do somethin else for now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 10:54 AM~13912877
> *naw dawg, ima paint this shit on my own, and how about you finish one of your 45 projects already
> 
> hey you took the jab 1st lol so i had to fire back lol
> *


i got more custom work into my unfinished projects than your complete builds


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 03:27 PM~13913295
> *u fukkers stop whoring the topic..... go build something... starts in a week.... do somethin else for now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: please dawg!!!!! go comment everywhere else!!!!!! Or Build something. I am workin on a brand new Chevy Truck I just Bought!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: just playin


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 03:27 PM~13913295
> *u fukkers stop whoring the topic..... go build something... starts in a week.... do somethin else for now
> *


UMMM!!! THE TOPIC HAS GONE BAD A WHILE A GO HOMIE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 03:30 PM~13913316
> *i got more custom work into my unfinished projects than your complete builds
> *


AS YOU KEEP TALKING WITH YET NO PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey bos82 and chris
I dont know about anyone else but you 2 are entertaining the hell out of me while
we wait to start :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13913544
> *hey bos82 and chris
> I dont know about anyone else but you 2 are entertaining the hell out of me while
> we wait to start  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13913367
> *AS YOU KEEP TALKING WITH YET NO PROGRESS PICS!
> *


:0 :0 :0 .. TRIPPING!!!! 3 MINUTES IN THE PENALTY BOX!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13913544
> *hey bos82 and chris
> I dont know about anyone else but you 2 are entertaining the hell out of me while
> we wait to start  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR. ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAD SOME FUN ON THIS DAMN SITE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 04:20 PM~13913616
> *GOOD TO HEAR. ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAD SOME FUN ON THIS DAMN SITE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, YOU LOVE BEING A WHORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 01:22 PM~13913625
> *YEAH, YOU LOVE BEING A WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u too


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13913625
> *YEAH, YOU LOVE BEING A WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont trip homie!!!! No WHorin here. Progress pics go up tonight for me.... Like usual.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 04:25 PM~13913649
> *u too
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

heres a better pic of mine


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is gonna be fun as hell!!! :cheesy: I can't WAIT to see people throwdown at the showdown!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 07:08 PM~13913898
> *This is gonna be fun as hell!!!  :cheesy: I can't WAIT to see people throwdown at the showdown!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 05:08 PM~13913898
> *This is gonna be fun as hell!!!  :cheesy: I can't WAIT to see people throwdown at the showdown!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 02:25 PM~13906515
> *:scrutinize: i call bullshit  :nicoderm:  :420:
> 
> oya keep hating foo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shes *SJ67IMPALA* hno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13916288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  shes      SJ67IMPALA  hno:
> *



oh really i probably didnt catch that :uh: thats funny im gona go buy see her dipin her 67 :biggrin:













i thought the duece was hers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2009, 06:39 PM~13916371
> *oh really i probably didnt catch that  :uh: thats funny im gona go buy see her dipin her 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn u guys killin me with these wagons..... :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Already at page 14 lol. So can we start this build off any earlier? Can we do more than one car??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2009, 11:29 PM~13917324
> *Already at page 14 lol. So can we start this build off any earlier? Can we do more than one car??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ALREADY THINKING OF DOING MORE CARS EVEN IN A BUILD OFF. YOU JUST CAN'T SLOW DOWN :biggrin: YOUR THE NEW TWEAKER :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I gotta get my fix. LOL Already thinking of using that 4 door.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2009, 11:34 PM~13917362
> *I gotta get my fix. LOL Already thinking of using that 4 door.
> *


 :roflmao: oh ok


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Alot of people in the buildoff are waiting for their kits to arive. If i get 100% of the kits posted up early then we might be able to start early but honestly right now only about 50% of the builders have posted their kits dawg. It would just be unfair to those who dont have their kits. Oh and do as many as you want as long as they are done at 1159 on July 3rd.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's My kit for the build off. 










Hopefully my engine components will arrive in enough time before paint deadline :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

21 people who have yet to show their kits!!!!!!Common everyone!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 18 2009, 09:57 AM~13919891
> *21 people who have yet to show their kits!!!!!!Common everyone!!!!!!
> *


Hey go to work.....instead of harrassing all of us all day......gees, we will get our kit up when we are ready and you gave us till the 25th, so chill out little man....

Damn......























































































































J/K
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll get mine up asap.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

mk was year u doin? bein in a buildoff with u is like..." ah shit we in trouble"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+May 17 2009, 11:39 PM~13916371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












a gift from Mr. Biggs 










i had a 68 but gave it to Twinn !

I WISH I HAD TIME TO JUMP IN THIS FELLAS ! YOU GUYS ARE PACKED INTO THIS 1 ! 

If no one gets pissed off i would like to a poll and maybe issue an award for the the people's choice just to add a little to this build off amoung freindly builders !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2009, 01:50 PM~13922294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

aint got a digital camera riht now...and honestly not a clue what im gonna do.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2009, 04:50 PM~13922294
> *a gift  from   Mr. Biggs
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I had something like that in my stash!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

i had a 68 but gave it to Twinn !

I WISH I HAD TIME TO JUMP IN THIS FELLAS ! YOU GUYS ARE PACKED INTO THIS 1 ! 

If no one gets pissed off i would like to a poll and maybe issue an award for the the people's choice just to add a little to this build off amoung freindly builders !
[/quote]
man i wish i still had my wagons. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the peoples choice award.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2009, 01:50 PM~13922294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So where's my gift from the last poll daddy day care?............look at Smallz trying to get some free shit...lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Well Heres Mine........72 Impala


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I went to Hobby Lobby and got my kit yesterday, I'm doing a '58. My brother has my good camera in Georgia right now, but I will dig out my old digital camera and post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2009, 01:16 PM~13921939
> *mk was year u doin? bein in a buildoff with u is like..." ah shit we in trouble"
> *


58, but with your paint skills I don't have a chance......

Here's the last one I did for the Dailey Driver buildoff....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2009, 08:55 PM~13927543
> *58, but with your paint skills I don't have a chance......
> 
> Here's the last one I did for the Dailey Driver buildoff....
> ...



homie your details are serious! that 58 u did is nice!! the babyseat was the best shit! cant wait to see the new one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13927543
> *58, but with your paint skills I don't have a chance......
> 
> Here's the last one I did for the Dailey Driver buildoff....
> ...





throw me off the keys homie, im tryin to take that shit for a ride  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2009, 10:58 AM~13920512
> *Hey go to work.....instead of harrassing all of us all day......gees, we will get our kit up when we are ready and you gave us till the 25th, so chill out little man....
> 
> Damn......
> ...


I QUIT......JERK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . Just doin my part to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2009, 01:50 PM~13922294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We are going to have two winners. A judged winner and a peoples choice winner. Awards would be nice though!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 18 2009, 01:58 PM~13922371
> *aint got a digital camera riht now...and honestly not a clue what im gonna do.....
> *


U can text the pic to me if you want and I can upload from my computer. YOu gots my number Ray.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2009, 09:39 PM~13916371
> *oh really i probably didnt catch that  :uh: thats funny im gona go buy see her dipin her 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell nah the duece is mine.hers is the 67.....i jus finished putn in my engine.damn it was a biotch......


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 19 2009, 02:01 AM~13930159
> *U can text the pic to me if you want and I can upload from my computer. YOu gots my number Ray.
> *




yeah i gots tha number but i aint gots tha fone lol meskin aint paid the bill


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 19 2009, 08:03 AM~13931939
> *yeah i gots tha number but i aint gots tha fone lol meskin aint paid the bill
> *


Damn homie!!!! aight well just lemme know whats up then.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2009, 01:20 PM~13912350
> *smallz
> bos82
> darkside customs
> ...


BOS82
Would you post the year of model next to the names to see who has not posted there stuff just to get a Good idea


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's mine!! thinkin of changing it but we will see!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13933860
> *BOS82
> Would you post the year of model next to the names to see who has not posted there stuff just to get a Good idea
> *


Give me a bit to get that together. I have just been putting a yes next to everyones name when they post the kits. You are the second one to suggest that.... Maybe thats a good idea then huh???? :biggrin: . be back in a bit with the info for you man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna be daring and do 2 builds. Be back in a few with a pic of what else the white boy got up his sleeve. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 12:07 PM~13933977
> *Gonna be daring and do 2 builds. Be back in a few with a pic of what else the white boy got up his sleeve. :biggrin:
> *




dont blink cause if i actually finish this build-off, this whiteboy has got some shiiiaaatt up his sleeve to!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 19 2009, 12:15 PM~13934101
> *dont blink cause if i actually finish this build-off, this whiteboy has got some shiiiaaatt up his sleeve to!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 :0 








:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 19 2009, 12:16 PM~13934118
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahahahahahahah!!!!
> *








:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 19 2009, 11:15 AM~13934101
> *dont blink cause if i actually finish this build-off, this whiteboy has got some shiiiaaatt up his sleeve to!!  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see what you got in store for this build off. This should be fun :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

still working on the list


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 12:35 PM~13934398
> *Cant wait to see what you got in store for this build off. This should be fun :biggrin:
> *





hummm, i am getting laughed at!!! I AM DEFIANTLY GOING TO BRING IT NOW!!! :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go everyone.

*Impala Buildoff
anything goes
5/25-7/4
Judges: Mr 1/16th, Jevries, and bigbearlocos*

smallz/	????????
bos82/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
darkside customs 1/	1970 SS
darkside customs 2/	1994 SS 
el rafa/	????????
Tonioseven/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
calavares73/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
lowridermodels/	????????
RIP Viejo/	????????
Pokey/	????????
CHR1S619/	1961 SS
Scurapeinit/	Impala Police Kit
undead white boy/	1963 SS Donk Kit
low4oshow/	????????
AJ128/	????????
Pancho1969/	????????
caprice on dz/	????????
rollindeep408/	????????
trendsetta 68/	1967 street mach
old low&slo/	1962 SS
Models IV Life/	????????
DJ-ROY/	????????
regalistic/	1960 impala wagon
PINK86REGAL/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
SOLO1/	1994 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/	????????
lb808/	????????
ShowRodFreak/	1972 Impala
MKD904/	????????
modeltech/	1963 SS 2in1
sj67impala/	Impala Coupe
lonnie/	????????
[email protected]/	????????
CNDYBLU66SS/	????????
Siim123/	1965 chevy low


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 01:22 PM~13934219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


man I know you gonna get freaky wit this 4do!  do it up big!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Here you go everyone.

*Impala Buildoff
anything goes
5/25-7/4
Judges: Mr 1/16th, Jevries, and bigbearlocos*

smallz/	????????
bos82/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
darkside customs 1/	1970 SS
darkside customs 2/	1994 SS 
el rafa/	????????
Tonioseven/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
calavares73/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
lowridermodels/	????????
RIP Viejo/	????????
Pokey/	????????
CHR1S619/	1961 SS
Scurapeinit/	Impala Police Kit
undead white boy/	1963 SS Donk Kit
low4oshow/	????????
AJ128/	????????
Pancho1969/	????????
caprice on dz/	????????
rollindeep408/	????????
trendsetta 68/	1967 street mach
old low&slo/	1962 SS
Models IV Life/	????????
DJ-ROY/	????????
regalistic/	1960 impala wagon
PINK86REGAL/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
SOLO1/	1994 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/	????????
lb808/	????????
ShowRodFreak/	1972 Impala
MKD904/	????????
modeltech/	1963 SS 2in1
sj67impala/	Impala Coupe
lonnie/	????????
[email protected]/	????????
CNDYBLU66SS/	????????
Siim123/	1965 chevy low
408Models/ 1963 Impala Lowrider


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13935696
> *Here you go everyone.
> 
> Impala Buildoff
> ...


Hey bro I just posted up all of the kits that I saw pictures of.. Did I miss yours?? My bad man.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

oops my bad. i forgot that part. :biggrin: can i add it tonight??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ayight...6 mo days and its off and poppin'! hope everybody's ready. To bad I ain't got time to get my ish chrome plated! Them platers take to long! :angry: I ain't a Marine but Ima adapt and overcome the situation! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 14 2009, 12:43 PM~13885078
> *
> 
> *












'58 instead of the '60


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeahz, cant wait to see what everyone brings to this build off.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2009, 01:25 PM~13935785
> *oops my bad. i forgot that part.  :biggrin: can i add it tonight??
> *


of course homie!!! As long as the pic goes up everything is all good man.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2009, 01:37 PM~13935923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got it. thx


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

count me in :thumbsup: maybe this will be the motivation i need to get me back 
i gotta dig out a kit and get pics


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 04:50 AM~13943937
> *count me in :thumbsup: maybe this will be the motivation i need to get me back
> i gotta dig out a kit and get pics
> *





great seein ya back bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*5 MORE DAYS TO GO BEFORE THIS SHOWDOWN STARTS!!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I Know

Still waiting for my 1994 Impala Donks kit  

There is a national day tomorrow so i hope i get it this friday :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 20 2009, 08:15 AM~13944700
> *5 MORE DAYS TO GO BEFORE THIS SHOWDOWN STARTS!!
> 
> *


  jew ready brother? i know i am!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 03:50 AM~13943937
> *count me in :thumbsup: maybe this will be the motivation i need to get me back
> i gotta dig out a kit and get pics
> *


you have been added


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

18 people still need to post their intial pics please!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 20 2009, 11:12 AM~13947077
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>HEY, CALM YOUR ASS DOWN!</span>*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Why the rush, we still have 5 more days. :uh: 

I think I may change mine and not do a '58, looks like there are a lot of people doing the '58.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ILL POST MY PIC LATER ON TONITE OF MY BUILD!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13935696
> *Here you go everyone.
> 
> Impala Buildoff
> ...


damn how many ppl is even gonna finish. :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 20 2009, 02:40 PM~13947865
> *damn how many ppl is even gonna finish. :dunno:
> *


I know I will!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 01:57 PM~13948023
> *I know I will!
> *




so will i!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so will i if my kit ever gets here.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

i havent builded shhh in years! time to dust off the dremel, and get my tools out.. 


but im down,


ill post a picture of the kit ill be doing.. 












Posted.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2009, 01:21 AM~13881135
> *HEY LIL BOY, YOU DON'T WANT ME IN THIS ONE!! I PROMISE YOU THIS!   JUST SEEING WHO IS WATCHING THIS THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


este vato! lol if ur the same mr 1/16 i remeber u wont finish on time ur to picky with detail. lol 

hope all has been good for u bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 07:03 PM~13950435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

gotta say i am exited to get back to it 
but im not going all out or real crazy just to make sure i finish and dont give up :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 06:09 PM~13950488
> *gotta say i am exited to get back to it
> but im not going all out or real crazy just to make sure i finish and dont give up  :yes:
> *


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

HERE IS MINE! THINKING ABOUT MAKING IT TO A RAG!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 20 2009, 03:00 PM~13948833
> *este vato! lol  if ur the same mr 1/16 i remeber u wont finish on time ur to picky with detail. lol
> 
> hope all has been good for u bro.
> *


YEAH CAVRON IT'S ME!! GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK UP IN HERE CARNAL!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 21 2009, 02:32 AM~13955420
> *YEAH CAVRON IT'S ME!! GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK UP IN HERE CARNAL!!
> *


4 more days fellas, Almost time to do battle..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY ENTRY FOR THE BUILD OFF...*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think when this bigass thing starts we should start another topic for progress pics and stuff :biggrin: Too much bullshit in this topic(including mine)

Just my idea.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 20 2009, 02:00 PM~13948833
> *este vato! lol  if ur the same mr 1/16 i remeber u wont finish on time ur to picky with detail. lol
> 
> hope all has been good for u bro.
> *


Thats why he is judging and not competing. Hell Im gonna do my fuckin best to finish both of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

im in, '66 impala.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 21 2009, 09:13 PM~13962735
> *im in, '66 impala.
> *


 :0 if he's in, Im out! Aint no way I can compete against this kinda talent :biggrin: 








Oh well, maybe they have a trophy for second to Gary LOL


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 21 2009, 09:37 PM~13962942
> *:0 if he's in, Im out!  Aint no way I can compete against this kinda talent  :biggrin:
> Oh well, maybe they have a trophy for second to Gary LOL
> *


lol, :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to see you in this G. Just take it easy on some of us Rookies... huh?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 21 2009, 09:44 PM~13963009
> *Good to see you in this G. Just take it easy on some of us Rookies... huh?
> *


going to be a simple build on this one, just dont have the time rite now for one too radical, also i just read i need to post a picture of the starting project,ill post one soon, hay i need a '65 monogram impala hard top kit for parts,anyone got one for sale ? i got cash ! pm me, thanks.:biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ok still debating on which imaplaya to do! either gonna go with the OG 63 or the low and straight 58.....sorry no pics...hopeing to get a camera from a carnal of mine,,,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think when we all finish our builds, we need to make sure Lowrider Magazine knows about this.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW THE "G" MAN IS IN!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT BUILD!! NOW IF YOU THINK YOUR SKILLS ARE UP TO PAR! THEN JUST LOOK AT IT THIS WAY. YOU ARE BUILDING "WITH" GREAT BUILDERS! NOT AGAINST THEM! IT IS SOMETHING TO BUILD FROM AND LEARN FROM!! STAY WITH IT AND FINISH IT AND HAVE FUN!!! :biggrin: THREE DAYS TO GO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 21 2009, 09:26 PM~13964785
> *WOW THE "G" MAN IS IN!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT BUILD!! NOW IF YOU THINK YOUR SKILLS ARE UP TO PAR! THEN JUST LOOK AT IT THIS WAY. YOU ARE BUILDING "WITH" GREAT BUILDERS! NOT AGAINST THEM! IT IS SOMETHING TO BUILD FROM AND LEARN FROM!! STAY WITH IT AND FINISH IT AND HAVE FUN!!! :biggrin:  THREE DAYS TO GO!!
> *


Man forget this shit!!!!! I quit!!!! Too many bad azz builderz in this one!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Yeah right. I am all about gettin schooled.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 21 2009, 07:13 PM~13962735
> *im in, '66 impala.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 20 2009, 10:00 AM~13946356
> * jew ready brother? i know i am!! :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait bro!! This is going to be something!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn this thing will be so interesting and scary that I must order my new airbrush today hno: hno: , then it will get here in beginning of June!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 22 2009, 05:59 AM~13966925
> *Damn this thing will be so interesting and scary that I must order my new airbrush today hno:  hno: , then it will get here in beginning of June!
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Awready got my shit ready to go for Monday. Im not gonna use the rims I planned on using for the 70 4 door. Gonna use some spokes instead.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry for the big ass pics got a fresh kit to start


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice wheels :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

how many people we up to on this now ???
just curious is this the biggest buildoff thats been in here ???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, getting serious up in here.......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I CANT WAIT TILL MONDAY...I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR MY BUILD!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HERE'S MY 64 DONT HAVE A BOX BUT WHO NEEDS THE BOX ANYWAYS :biggrin: BOUGHT IT FROM 408 THE DOORS HAVE CUT THATS ALL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 08:15 PM~13974443
> *I CANT WAIT TILL MONDAY...I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR MY BUILD!
> *


You and me both brotha!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 07:19 PM~13974469
> *You and me both brotha!!
> *


GET SOME PICS POSTED UP OF THE 70 SEDAN BRO!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13974473
> *GET SOME PICS POSTED UP OF THE 70 SEDAN BRO!
> *


Im excited 2 get mine! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13974473
> *GET SOME PICS POSTED UP OF THE 70 SEDAN BRO!
> *


I thought I did bro, but here it is. Not the rims Im gonna use though.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13974533
> *I thought I did bro, but here it is. Not the rims Im gonna use though.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS GOING TO BE A SWEET RIDE....THANX TO THE BIG HOMIE MR.BIGGS AND TWINN FOR CASTING A SICK RIDE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 08:39 PM~13974639
> *NOW THATS GOING TO BE A SWEET RIDE....THANX TO THE BIG HOMIE MR.BIGGS AND TWINN FOR CASTING A SICK RIDE!
> *


Hellz yeah!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 08:27 PM~13974533
> *I thought I did bro, but here it is. Not the rims Im gonna use though.
> 
> 
> ...


im getting that same 4door from mark! i wish i had them rims 4 mine! i like how they look! 

good luck everyone!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

whens the cut off? 

i think i might have an impala laying around somewhere i will look


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13974168
> *nice wheels  :0
> *



thanks. thanks to detail masters and tru scale :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

So how much longer do I have to decide if I am in on this build off or not.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13975365
> *So how much longer do I have to decide if I am in on this build off or not.
> *


 :roflmao: i was thinkin the samething too :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13975365
> *So how much longer do I have to decide if I am in on this build off or not.
> *


TILL SUNDAY. I THINK YOUR SCARED THO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 06:25 PM~13973788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i told you i was gonna hate* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 22 2009, 10:29 PM~13975459
> *TILL SUNDAY. I THINK YOUR SCARED THO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who me? i'm never scuuurd.  
I just don't wan't everyone to drop out once I say I'm in. :biggrin: I will probobly be the only plus a few more to finish anyway.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:34 PM~13975490
> *Who me? i'm never scuuurd.
> I just don't wan't everyone to drop out once I say I'm in. :biggrin: I will probobly be the only plus a few more to finish anyway.
> *


GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!! IT'LL BE SICK TO BE IN A BUILD OFF WITH YOU.

















AS LONG AS I DON'T HAVE TO SEND MINE TO YOU AFTER THE BUILD OFF IS OVER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I have a few impala wagons around here some where. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13975500
> *GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!! IT'LL BE SICK TO BE IN A BUILD OFF WITH YOU.
> AS LONG AS I DON'T HAVE TO SEND MINE TO YOU AFTER THE BUILD OFF IS OVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well I got till Sunday. Let me think about it bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13975504
> *I think I have a few impala wagons around here some where. :0
> *


 :biggrin: NEED HELP LOOKING FOR THEM? YOU MIGHT HAVE LESS. AFTER BUT IT'S COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13975509
> *Well I got till Sunday. Let me think about it bro.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13975519
> *:biggrin:  NEED HELP LOOKING FOR THEM? YOU MIGHT HAVE LESS. AFTER BUT IT'S COOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I might have to open another one up like my 62 wagon the black *SPY*.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13975530
> *I might have to open another one up like my 62 wagon the black SPY.
> *


 :0 :0 THAT WOULD BE SICK BRO!!!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13975504
> *I think I have a few impala wagons around here some where. :0
> *


 hno: wooooooooooo hooooooooooo



count me in now :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 22 2009, 10:43 PM~13975542
> *:0  :0  THAT WOULD BE SICK BRO!!!!!!
> *


  
I don't want to get side tracked from my main project, but I need a break from that large scale.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13975500
> *GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!! IT'LL BE SICK TO BE IN A BUILD OFF WITH YOU.
> AS LONG AS I DON'T HAVE TO SEND MINE TO YOU AFTER THE BUILD OFF IS OVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13975552
> *hno: wooooooooooo hooooooooooo
> count me in now :wave:
> *


hell yeah bro that would be nice. I know for sure I got a 63 wagon. I will let you all know by Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13975571
> *hell yeah bro that would be nice. I know for sure I got a 63 wagon. I will let you all know by Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 11:48 PM~13975571
> *hell yeah bro that would be nice. I know for sure I got a 63 wagon. I will let you all know by Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 05:39 PM~13974639
> *NOW THATS GOING TO BE A SWEET RIDE....THANX TO THE BIG HOMIE MR.BIGGS AND TWINN FOR CASTING A SICK RIDE!
> *


twinn and biggs poppin out the 4-door 70s????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13975477
> *i told you i was gonna hate :thumbsup:
> *



its all good hater as long as you feel good about yourself


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2009, 11:22 PM~13975781
> *twinn and biggs poppin out the 4-door 70s????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in 65 impala


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2009, 12:31 AM~13975842
> *im in 65 impala
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin twinn with the chrome :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13974346
> *how many people we up to on this now ???
> just curious is this the biggest buildoff thats been in here ???
> *


38 people!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

God damn..... CRAZY!!! :biggrin: Impalas are my favorites and seeing 38 impalas in one topic.... DAAAAMN I CANT WAIT :biggrin: hno: 
I will order my airbrush soon, then it will get here in about 1-2 weeks, but still I cant do much in this week because I have exam in math in Thursday and I really need to study for it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got mine 5 minutes ago uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This buildoff is gonna be off tha chains!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13975781
> *twinn and biggs poppin out the 4-door 70s????
> *


YUPP YUPP :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like its the biggest buildoff since the monte buildoff 2 years ago...wonder if itll hit 160 pages too?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=261227&st=0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 11:27 PM~13975808
> *its all good hater as long as you feel good about yourself
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw i feel much better now :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13975571
> *hell yeah bro that would be nice. I know for sure I got a 63 wagon. I will let you all know by Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 23 2009, 07:38 AM~13976771
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw i feel much better now :biggrin:
> *



i want to see a crazy paint job from you brutha!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2009, 08:26 AM~13976739
> *looks like its the biggest buildoff since the monte buildoff 2 years ago...wonder if itll hit 160 pages too?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=261227&st=0
> *


DANG!!! I missed that Monte C buildoff :angry: I wish I knew about LIL back then!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 23 2009, 03:11 AM~13976707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

been a while huh derrick


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm in.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2009, 10:33 AM~13977250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> been a while huh derrick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 23 2009, 06:46 AM~13976802
> *i want to see a crazy paint job from you brutha!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13975530
> *I might have to open another one up like my 62 wagon the black SPY.
> *



u sure guy, think Roger gonna be busy building his own Impala....think we both gonna be in the buildoff.

post by tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm all the top dogs are getting in this, think i got into some thing way out of my lleague, hno: hno: but im not giving up gonna try and hang with the big boys


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M IN, BEEN HOLDING ON TO THIS KIT FOR A WHILE KNOW, MIGHT ASWELL BUILD IT!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 23 2009, 02:49 PM~13979111
> *damm all the top dogs are getting in this, think i got into some thing way out of my lleague,  hno:  hno:  but im not giving up gonna try and hang with the big boys
> *




nah!! dont try to hang with the big boys just build your own build!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13979666
> *nah!! dont try to hang with the big boys just build your own build!!!
> *


thanx homie im here to build how i like, n to learn n share my builds, im jus not as good as all of you guys on here


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 23 2009, 05:24 PM~13979666
> *nah!! dont try to hang with the big boys just build your own build!!!
> *


:werd: I'm just gonna git in where I fit in!  I quite proud to be in the company of all these bad-ass builders!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 23 2009, 11:00 AM~13977383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was my second choice to build. I love 65 Imps.  do it up homie.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 23 2009, 04:02 PM~13979796
> *:werd: I'm just gonna git in where I fit in!  I quite proud to be in the company of all these bad-ass builders!!  :cheesy:
> *


well said homie, :biggrin: feels good to build with the top dogs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 23 2009, 05:27 PM~13979890
> *well said homie, :biggrin:  feels good to build with the top dogs
> *




X2!!!


i have learned so much from these guys on here it is amazing!! alot of times i dont build low,lows but these guys still accept me!! i love building period!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 21 2009, 09:13 PM~13962735
> *im in, '66 impala.
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

heres mine for the show down :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 23 2009, 08:55 PM~13980640
> *heres mine for the show down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit !!! :0 now I really know I'm a dead man. your doin the same one as me :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2009, 03:44 PM~13980597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... can u show more pics of this resin body? do u have other MCW bodies as well?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975365
> *So how much longer do I have to decide if I am in on this build off or not.
> *


Orale Biggs
I was wondering when you where gonna jump in on this Killer Build off !!!


ONE MORE DAY !!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am gonna post up a list tomorrow night for everyone to see. I will most likely be around 8 or 9pm. After I get back from Yuma. It will have everyones names and the intial kit they are using. Please make sure you get your pics up. Thanks everyone. Cant wait for this to start!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

42 people................Counting Mr. Biggs!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 12:03 AM~13982389
> *42 people</span></span>................Counting Mr. Biggs!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how many judges u have :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13980640
> *heres mine for the show down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





oh shit its the celebrity :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13980597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw aw , we in trouble now. :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2009, 12:17 AM~13982460
> *how many judges u have  :biggrin:
> *


3 judges.......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm in. I'll post pics of the 62 later


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the hell with it im down brothers this way i at least have two cars to show in san diego. ill post my car up later........... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 damn pancho


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.

Sorry guys.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


Very sorry to hear this.....I will pray for your family.... :angel:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


man pokey, im so sorry to hear that, take care brother,gary.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 03:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


my condolences bro...sorry for you loss. hope all will be well.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 24 2009, 03:16 PM~13984522
> *Very sorry to hear this.....I will pray for your family.... :angel:
> *


X-10.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your mom's Pokey. My mom's is all I have left and if she goes, I don't know what will happen. Stay strong my brother and if you need anything hit me up bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Fuck it let's do it, Here is my entry. :biggrin: 
1963 Impala wagon. It's candy green right now but will take a trip to the pond Today and be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 02:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *



damn pokey sorry to hear that bro my mom passed 3 years ago it gets you buy day at a time to know she is in a better place and always watching you :angel:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna dedicate my build to Pokey & family. I'ma do my best for you, bro.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Pokey, really sorry to hear about your mom passed away, my condolences. Take your time bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I to am sorry to hear of your loss Pokey. I wouldn't know what to do if I lost my mom's. Try and keep your head up Brother.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13984776
> *I to am sorry to hear of your loss Pokey. I wouldn't know what to do if I lost my mom's. Try and keep your head up Brother.
> *


 X 2


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry for your loss pokey ill pray for you and family god bless!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x3


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 01:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


 :angel: sorry to her about your big loss.my heart goes out to you n your family


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2009, 01:44 PM~13984636
> *Fuck it let's do it, Here is my entry.  :biggrin:
> 1963 Impala wagon. It's candy green right now but will take a trip to the pond Today and be ready for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 :banghead: i hate you i hate you i hate you.....


:biggrin: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 24 2009, 02:37 PM~13984835
> *:banghead:  i hate you i hate you i hate you.....
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got love for you homie.  

It's already in the pond. Now I just got to wait a day or two for the paint to come off. Then I can start on it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Pokey, my condolences bro. Sorry to hear about your loss. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

alright show of hands ...who done jumped the gun and started early? :biggrin: 
I was so tempted to start on my engine today but my wife caught me just in time and put it on me :biggrin: :thumbsup: !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm real tempted but I'ma be honest.  I'm startin' at midnight though!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

been wanting to cut door and trunk open and hinge them all day, but i didnt, ive been working on between my 55 nomad and 62 Ht allday, 12 tonite the cutting on the '66 starts !!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 24 2009, 04:12 PM~13985151
> *Pokey, my condolences bro. Sorry to hear about your loss.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2 HOMIE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 01:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


My condolences bro your family will be in our prayers 
:angel:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 01:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *



im VERY sorry for your loss!! shes in a better place now!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 24 2009, 07:01 PM~13985368
> *been wanting to cut door and trunk open and hinge them all day, but i didnt, ive been working on between my 55 nomad and 62 Ht allday, 12 tonite the cutting on the '66 starts !!!!!
> *


got ya hands full. :biggrin: Hey is it Midnight wherever you at or are we goin' by westcoast time?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 24 2009, 05:42 PM~13985279
> *I'm real tempted but I'ma be honest.  I'm startin' at midnight though!!
> *



x2 i think i may have because im using wheels that i already put together lol :biggrin: but i found a old build im gona freshin up a little  for now


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2009, 08:49 PM~13985638
> *got ya hands full. :biggrin:  Hey is it Midnight wherever you at or are we goin' by westcoast time?
> *


9 at nite here rite now, im 3 hours in front :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: than the west coast, going to get a jump on all you guys !!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i MIGHT enter if i can find a boot for a vert 96 impala ?

oh it's 8pm here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *





sorry for your loss brother....................... if there is anything you need, you know where to find us :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hno: :loco: when everyone posts progress and finishes cant wait


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2009, 01:13 PM~13984507
> *I'm not gonna be able to do this. My mother passed away yesterday, and I just do not feel like building right now. I may go ahead and post pics of my model tomorrow, but I probably will not finish.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> *


My condolences go out to you and your family man. Dont trip over the build homie. If you want we can add you as a judge so you can still be apart of this???? Let me know man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Pokey I am sorry sorry to hear about your loss bro your family will be in my prayers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hey homies the work bench is about to be clear the F#[email protected]* off! I gotta start with a clean bench :biggrin: . my parts should be in the mail tuesday but they are just small parts no rush. OOO, I'ma 'bout to have fun! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS POKEY,I FELL YA MANG! I GOT A CALL FROM BACK EAST TODAY...MY CUZINS 13 YR OLD WENT OUT TO GO GET SOMETHING WHILE IT WAS FLOODING AND HIS BODY GOT WASHED DOWN THE RAPIDS,THEY ARE LOOKING FOR HIS BODY RIGHT NOW,THE FIRE DEPT SAYS HE'S DEAD..ALL I CAN DO IS KEEP MY HEAD UP AND PRAY,ALL MY CUZIN COULD SAY ON THE PHONE WAS...I WANT MY KID BACK,SHE KEPT REPEATING IT AND CRYING,I WAS ALL TORE UP...SO KEEP MY FAMILIA IN YOUR NIGHTLY PRAYERS HOMIES! POKEY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR PRAYERS BRUTHA!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pokey, bro, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. If you need anything, dont hesitate to ask. I know what you are going through bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES A LINK FOR MY CUZINS BOY..IT IS ON THE NEWS.....http://www.kait8.com/global/story.asp?s=10417426


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

so whats the deal , do we all start are builds at 12 tonite


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 24 2009, 10:54 PM~13987009
> *so whats the deal , do we all start are builds at 12 tonite
> *


yes sirrr! in 1 minute and countin' where i'm at!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone gonna post a new thread for the buildoff???


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

so it depends on the time where ever the builder is at, thats coo


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2009, 11:02 PM~13987066
> *Someone gonna post a new thread for the buildoff???
> *


X2 ? :dunno:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

does anyone know of a convertable boot that will or could work for the 94-96 impala ???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2009, 10:02 PM~13987066
> *Someone gonna post a new thread for the buildoff???
> *


i think somone should ...bos ... or whever started this one 

would be nice to have new thread


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

20 till midnight here can I still enter with a 69 and 59 chevy guys. cant post pics right now but will tuesday mornign both new and unstarted kits

let me know


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13987969
> *20 till midnight here can I still enter with a 69 and 59 chevy guys. cant post pics right now but will tuesday mornign both new and unstarted kits
> 
> let me know
> *


 :0 ray also! :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13987969
> *20 till midnight here can I still enter with a 69 and 59 chevy guys. cant post pics right now but will tuesday mornign both new and unstarted kits
> 
> let me know
> *


both have been added


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

still not sure which car i want to build when do i have to post up a pic by???
im sure ill be using one of these


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 24 2009, 10:50 PM~13988039
> *still not sure which car i want to build when do i have to post up a pic by???
> im sure ill be using one of these
> 
> ...


how about I just write one of a thousand for you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 24 2009, 07:50 PM~13988039
> *still not sure which car i want to build when do i have to post up a pic by???
> im sure ill be using one of these
> 
> ...


i can post a pic like that too :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do the 61 ss vert


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

add me to the list for the fuck of it..... i'll figure out somethin to work on


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Add me in will be a 69 SS. Will pick up the body Tuesday and try to get pictures up.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 25 2009, 12:15 AM~13988195
> *Add me in will be a 69 SS. Will pick up the body Tuesday and try to get pictures up.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 24 2009, 11:15 PM~13988195
> *Add me in will be a 69 SS. Will pick up the body Tuesday and try to get pictures up.
> 
> *


added


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ALMOST TIME EVERYONE!!!!! FOR ALL OF US WEST COAST BUILDERS AT LEAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 24 2009, 09:51 PM~13988045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing that one but kinda wanted to do a 59 so ill sleep on it and ill post up what im going to work on tomorrow..............


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont want to fill other topic up with bullshit so I say this to here: DAAAAAAAAMN, I've never seen so many Impala builders in one topic :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 24 2009, 11:52 PM~13988415
> *I dont want to fill other topic up with bullshit so I say this to here: DAAAAAAAAMN, I've never seen so many Impala builders in one topic :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


Dawg this shit is gonna be insane man.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 25 2009, 08:54 AM~13988429
> *Dawg this shit is gonna be insane man.
> *


YEA, that topic will be longer than "RANDOM **** OFFTOPIC" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2009, 11:13 PM~13988496
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro theres a new topic for posting pics lol.............. im going to disqualify your ass lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 25 2009, 12:13 AM~13988496
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


biggs strikes again..... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 25 2009, 12:21 AM~13988517
> *hey bro theres a new topic for posting pics lol.............. im going to disqualify your ass lol
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

can i be in this? i got a 4 door 70 impala from lowridermodels. (thanks twinn n biggs) ill get my pics in tha morning. dont hate. id just like to join yall


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 23 2009, 04:29 AM~13975459
> *TILL SUNDAY. I THINK YOUR SCARED THO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got pic on the celly .. been outta town .. lv,ky


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13984847
> *I got love for you homie.
> 
> It's already in the pond. Now I just got to wait a day or two for the paint to come off. Then I can start on it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: thats right bro.much love n respect to you too


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok i have been puttin in some work this morning!!! let me know what you think homies??? :biggrin: 
































































j/k!!!! this is one i bought from mini a while back!! lol!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 25 2009, 10:24 AM~13989503
> *ok i have been puttin in some work this morning!!! let me know what you think homies??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie you got me on that one, I was like daaam he sho put in some hella work! :biggrin: but that '63 is gonna be outrageous!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13989503
> *ok i have been puttin in some work this morning!!! let me know what you think homies??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man modeltech, thats crazy !!!!! looking good !! lots of work, im not going that far with mine , i got a life ! LOL !
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya, tis is all the work of the magnificent MINI DREAMS!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was about to have a heart attack. That is bad ass nonetheless!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

No picture yet but I've been test-fitting variopus assemblies and the Revell '58 is a damn nice kit!! I've started on the engine and chassis so hopefully I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ I KINDA GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MINE,GOT THE BODY SHAVED AND IN PRIMER,DUNNO IF IM GOING TO OPEN IT OR NOT,NOT IN THE MOOD TOO...I DUNNO IF SOME OF YOU READ MY EARLIER POSTINGS, BUT I GOT A PHONE CALL LASTNITE AND THEY FOUND MY CUZINS LIL BOYS BODY...HE IS DEAD AND IT HURTS SOO BAD TO LOOSE ANOTHER FAMILY MEMBER SO I MIGHT NOT BE POSTING AS MUCH...PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!! :angel: :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 11:47 AM~13989989
> *HEY HOMIEZ I KINDA GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MINE,GOT THE BODY SHAVED AND IN PRIMER,DUNNO IF IM GOING TO OPEN IT OR NOT,NOT IN THE MOOD TOO...I DUNNO IF SOME OF YOU READ MY EARLIER POSTINGS, BUT I GOT A PHONE CALL LASTNITE AND THEY FOUND MY CUZINS LIL BOYS BODY...HE IS DEAD AND IT HURTS SOO BAD TO LOOSE ANOTHER FAMILY MEMBER SO I MIGHT NOT BE POSTING AS MUCH...PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!! :angel:  :tears:
> *


I read the story at the link you posted; you have my prayers bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2009, 09:03 AM~13990096
> *I read the story at the link you posted; you have my prayers bro.
> *


THANX TONIO!  http://www.kait8.com/global/story.asp?s=10417426


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

look foward to see this bild off in all difrent stages


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13989989
> *HEY HOMIEZ I KINDA GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MINE,GOT THE BODY SHAVED AND IN PRIMER,DUNNO IF IM GOING TO OPEN IT OR NOT,NOT IN THE MOOD TOO...I DUNNO IF SOME OF YOU READ MY EARLIER POSTINGS, BUT I GOT A PHONE CALL LASTNITE AND THEY FOUND MY CUZINS LIL BOYS BODY...HE IS DEAD AND IT HURTS SOO BAD TO LOOSE ANOTHER FAMILY MEMBER SO I MIGHT NOT BE POSTING AS MUCH...PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!! :angel:  :tears:
> *


Sad news Homie i wish you and your family strength.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 12:47 PM~13989989
> *HEY HOMIEZ I KINDA GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MINE,GOT THE BODY SHAVED AND IN PRIMER,DUNNO IF IM GOING TO OPEN IT OR NOT,NOT IN THE MOOD TOO...I DUNNO IF SOME OF YOU READ MY EARLIER POSTINGS, BUT I GOT A PHONE CALL LASTNITE AND THEY FOUND MY CUZINS LIL BOYS BODY...HE IS DEAD AND IT HURTS SOO BAD TO LOOSE ANOTHER FAMILY MEMBER SO I MIGHT NOT BE POSTING AS MUCH...PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!! :angel:  :tears:
> *


Another day of praying for the world & everyone in it; this one's for you. :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

PLEASE POST PROGRESS PICS IN THE NEW THREAD CREATED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 01:09 PM~13990130
> *THANX TONIO!  http://www.kait8.com/global/story.asp?s=10417426
> *


oh man how sad this is, it seems like or little family here on lil is is getting hit hard latly,its just goes to show you just how important life and the people around you are, your family and all the others guys familys here on lil, are in our prayers.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13989989
> *HEY HOMIEZ I KINDA GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MINE,GOT THE BODY SHAVED AND IN PRIMER,DUNNO IF IM GOING TO OPEN IT OR NOT,NOT IN THE MOOD TOO...I DUNNO IF SOME OF YOU READ MY EARLIER POSTINGS, BUT I GOT A PHONE CALL LASTNITE AND THEY FOUND MY CUZINS LIL BOYS BODY...HE IS DEAD AND IT HURTS SOO BAD TO LOOSE ANOTHER FAMILY MEMBER SO I MIGHT NOT BE POSTING AS MUCH...PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!! :angel:  :tears:
> *



damn, homie sorry to hear that....

never want to loose a family member, but especially hard when they're the young one's....

:angel:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2009, 11:43 AM~13990854
> *damn, homie sorry to hear that....
> 
> never want to loose a family member, but especially hard when they're the young one's....
> ...


X2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2009, 11:30 AM~13990742
> *oh man how sad this is, it seems like or little family here on lil is is getting hit hard latly,its just goes to show you just how important life and the people around you are, your family and all the others guys familys here on lil, are in our prayers.
> *




x2 i just found out my cousin was murderd she was only 25 it happened friday 

r.i.p ROSE MARY


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

well id like to thank everyone for their prayers and for being there for me! im trying to stay strong


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Add me to the build. Im finishing up a 94 Imp.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I would like someone to shoot me right now. Got my work cut out for me on the 70. Fucking painting and I guess I didnt secure the body down and the shit fell over and the A pillar broke, oh well, what glue wont fix. So far Ive had nothing but issues with this sonofabitch car. LOL


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2009, 05:54 PM~13992322
> *Well I would like someone to shoot me right now. Got my work cut out for me on the 70. Fucking painting and I guess I didnt secure the body down and the shit fell over and the A pillar broke, oh well, what glue wont fix. So far Ive had nothing but issues with this sonofabitch car. LOL
> *


small set back brother, still lots of time ,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah I know bro. I got it fixed though and reprimed. Getting ready to wetsand and lay my base.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for sending good thoughts and prayers my way homies. This has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I went over to her apartment today to clean a bit, and to start sorting through her stuff, and I had to stop a couple of times because I was so overwhelmed. I think I have cried more in the past couple days than I have in my whole entire life.

I am not going to be able to build for this showdown, but I still want to be a part of it if that is possible. If the offer still stands for me to be a judge, then I will do that if it is okay with everyone.

Thanks again for the support guys.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 25 2009, 05:27 PM~13993519
> *Thanks for sending good thoughts and prayers my way homies. This has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I went over to her apartment today to clean a bit, and to start sorting through her stuff, and I had to stop a couple of times because I was so overwhelmed. I think I have cried more in the past couple days than I have in my whole entire life.
> 
> I am not going to be able to build for this showdown, but I still want to be a part of it if that is possible. If the offer still stands for me to be a judge, then I will do that if it is okay with everyone.
> ...



Definatley bro consider it done just remember we are here for you bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2009, 02:54 PM~13992322
> *Well I would like someone to shoot me right now. Got my work cut out for me on the 70. Fucking painting and I guess I didnt secure the body down and the shit fell over and the A pillar broke, oh well, what glue wont fix. So far Ive had nothing but issues with this sonofabitch car. LOL
> *



lol, slow down homie, still have lots of time.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, sounds like some of you had a rough weekend, handle your business and everyone's here if you need to get stuff off your chest and get some support


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13994663
> *damn, sounds like some of you had a rough weekend, handle your business and everyone's here if you need to get stuff off your chest and get some support
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2009, 07:07 PM~13994633
> *lol, slow down homie, still have lots of time.....
> *


I know bro, I just never worked with resin before. So this is a first for me. LOL
Im cool though. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pokey you are on the list to be a judge homie!!!! Keep safe and keep your head up brotha!!!!!

kymdlr you are added to the buildoff. Please post up initial pics of the car before working on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2009, 04:10 PM~13994663
> *damn, sounds like some of you had a rough weekend, handle your business and everyone's here if you need to get stuff off your chest and get some support
> *


x-2... we always here homies


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill post pics in the other thread tommorow of mine what i did to it so far...i went to the teachers house,he gave me a few ideas,im gonna put a twist on this build for yall!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 02:03 PM~13991490
> *well id like to thank everyone for their prayers and for being there for me! im trying to stay strong
> *


 Thoughts and Prayers Stay Positive



don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 25 2009, 06:27 PM~13993519
> *Thanks for sending good thoughts and prayers my way homies. This has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I went over to her apartment today to clean a bit, and to start sorting through her stuff, and I had to stop a couple of times because I was so overwhelmed. I think I have cried more in the past couple days than I have in my whole entire life.
> 
> I am not going to be able to build for this showdown, but I still want to be a part of it if that is possible. If the offer still stands for me to be a judge, then I will do that if it is okay with everyone.
> ...


My Condolences Pokey. I'll say a few prayers. Stay Strong


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll post mine up tomorrow, hopefully...I've been swamped with the house projects....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright, damn cable model took a dump so I'm an hour or two late posting but here's mine


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IS THIS TOO LATE


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here are my two rides.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 26 2009, 07:30 AM~13999102
> *IS THIS TOO LATE
> 
> 
> ...


ur good dawg. I added you.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry im late guys but here's my entry if i can still join. I been drunk for 4 days and kinda wasn't gonna join but i need 2 build.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 26 2009, 08:58 PM~14001883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5$??? :0 
Damn you Americans are lucky, to get Monograms kit to here into Eastern-Europe makes about 60-80$ :uh: :uh: . 65 Impala costed me like 70 dollars because high shipping price.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES MY ENTRY 1960 IMPALA








WITH A FEW GOODIES TO GO WITH IT


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

It's not the best. But I'm working on it.

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+May 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13984507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry For both your losses. Pokey, Mark, I pray for your families, and my deepest condolences and sympathy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im a little late too but here goes :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, having some downloading problems with my "FOTKI" system.

But i'll be entering an AMT 70' impala.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 26 2009, 12:26 PM~14004041
> *It's not the best. But I'm working on it.
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


he's gonna build :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I"m getting my ammo ready for this showdown. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

bastered :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2009, 11:04 PM~14009113
> *I"m getting my ammo ready for this showdown. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN TRYING TO CALL YOU


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2009, 11:04 PM~14009113
> *I"m getting my ammo ready for this showdown. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You should use some chrome parts, i bet that'll look good!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I finally found the memory card reader i misplaced :angry: :rant: . I got this kit from Brother Biggs a while back and when we opened it we found out the kit had a factory defect but this is the kit i wanted to build so here we go...... so here are some pics of what i am going to be building.....

*1960 IMPALA*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 26 2009, 11:58 AM~14001883
> *Sorry im late guys but here's my entry if i can still join. I been drunk for 4 days and kinda wasn't gonna join but i need 2 build.
> 
> 
> ...


Ur added man.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: get to building brother :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

unwrapped the box so far. :angry: .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 26 2009, 10:39 PM~14010268
> *unwrapped the box so far.  :angry: .
> *


nice primo well get to building times running out :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 26 2009, 11:42 PM~14010297
> *nice primo well get to building times running out  :biggrin:
> *


i aint got time right now man. I am crunchin in college classes and shit. Trying to get back into the swing of things too. Not even sure WTF I am gonna do to this damn kit either.... oh well.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 26 2009, 10:44 PM~14010306
> *i aint got time right now man. I am crunchin in college classes and shit. Trying to get back into the swing of things too. Not even sure WTF I am gonna do to this damn kit either.... oh well.
> *


down worry bro YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14010361
> *down worry bro YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah I got it man. Might just be a simple build for me right now. We will see though. I am actually thinking about trying a sick azz paint job, but if it dont work then on to a simple paint scheme.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> IS THIS TOO LATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

im in paint and stuff post pics later


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14009905
> *I finally found the memory card reader i misplaced  :angry: :rant: . I got this kit from Brother Biggs a while back and when we opened it we found out the kit had a factory defect but this is the kit i wanted to build so here we go......  so here are some pics of what i am going to be building.....
> 
> 1960 IMPALA
> ...


damn..... missin half the front pan..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn! I see people are throwing in some bucks! :0  

To those who cannot afford all the extra stuff just try to come up with strong creative/ custom features like body mods, interior design, suspension, trunk setup/ design and basically create a clean finish on all aspects of your build. 

Good luck to all of you!!....and to myself judging it all with my fellow judges... :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok fuckin FOTKI back up, again. Here's my entry. 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 27 2009, 12:07 AM~14010465
> *Ok fuckin FOTKI back up, again. Here's my entry.
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


Got it man. Thanks.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 12:04 AM~14010450
> *Damn! I see people are throwing in some bucks! :0
> 
> To those who cannot afford all the extra stuff just try to come up with strong creative/ custom features like body mods, interior design, suspension, trunk setup/ design and basically create a clean finish on all aspects of your build.
> ...


X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok everyone I almost have 100% on the intitial kits. I am missing two peoples pics and I will send off a PM to them and see what the deal is. Thanks everyone and have fun.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 26 2009, 10:54 PM~14010383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good i have some plans for it! :0


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14001995
> *5$??? :0
> Damn you Americans are lucky, to get Monograms kit to here into Eastern-Europe makes about 60-80$ :uh:  :uh: . 65 Impala costed me like 70 dollars because high shipping price.
> *


So when are you movin to the States? We won't be able to pull you out of all these hobby stores we got here in the US. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 12:21 AM~14010561
> *Bro just have fun!!!!!!!!!!! Dont stress over it have a drink put on some music and build!!!!
> *


I can do the music...and build....but that E&J is not the proper buildin drink!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14010600
> *I can do the music...and build....but that E&J is not the proper buildin drink!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol then drink beer bro and build ill tty tomorrow brother..... im done for the nite ill post up some more progress pics tomorrow.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 12:30 AM~14010612
> *lol then drink beer bro and build ill tty tomorrow brother..... im done for the nite ill post up some more progress pics tomorrow.....
> *


later man. Cant wait to see some more pics of your skills


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 27 2009, 09:25 AM~14010583
> *So when are you movin to the States? We won't be able to pull you out of all these hobby stores we got here in the US.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 09:04 AM~14010450
> *Damn! I see people are throwing in some bucks! :0
> 
> To those who cannot afford all the extra stuff just try to come up with strong creative/ custom features like body mods, interior design, suspension, trunk setup/ design and basically create a clean finish on all aspects of your build.
> ...


Not this time yet, I'm not feeling to cut doors open and do body mods and stuff yet. I'm into doing paintjobs and nice and clean build from stock kit, thats what I enjoy the most  .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 27 2009, 12:47 AM~14010702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I've checked: Shipping First Class International mail for one modelkit to Estonia should cost you around $17 shipping two kits aprox. $22.
Most kits I order on Ebay cost me inc. shipping max. 17 euro's. That's aprox. 8 euro's ($10) cheaper than buying over here in the Netherlands.
Always ask the seller what the shipping costs are.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 26 2009, 03:26 PM~14004041
> *It's not the best. But I'm working on it.
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thats a odd looking roofline , what the hell is it? i got 2 69's in front of em now and neither look like that....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 01:57 AM~14010876
> *I've checked: Shipping First Class International mail for one modelkit to Estonia should cost you around $17 shipping two kits aprox. $22.
> Most kits I order on Ebay cost me inc. shipping max. 17 euro's. That's aprox. 8 euro's ($10) cheaper than buying over here in the Netherlands.
> Always ask the seller what the shipping costs are.
> *


Yea Sometimes the seller only want to ship Priorty International because its trackable 

it will only cost you double the shipping price


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 27 2009, 03:25 AM~14011016
> *Yea Sometimes the seller only want to ship Priorty International because its trackable
> 
> it will only cost you double the shipping price
> *


*And thing is most people inc. sellers don't realise there's a tracking number on First Class International Mail as well.
Whenever something is shipped out of the US they gonna slap a customs sticker on the box where the sender needs 
to fill in gift and value...green sticker for first class mail and a white one for priority mail. 
Under the barcode there's your tracking number. Mention this to the seller!!

Reading many, many topics on USPS online track and trace service it works just as poorly as the tracking the number on 
the customs sticker. Most buyers can only see when the package is being send and delivered at their home...no in between
info on the whereabouts of your package, sucks bigtime!

Also many priority packages are not delivered any faster than First Class packages the only real advantages can be 
that a priority package is somewhat insured but then again most buyers want the seller to put a lower value on the box.*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 27 2009, 02:28 AM~14010600
> *I can do the music...and build....but that E&J is not the proper buildin drink!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Malibu & Orange Juice & Zapp/Roger


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2009, 08:22 AM~14013086
> *Malibu & Orange Juice & Zapp/Roger
> *


HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2009, 09:22 AM~14013086
> *Malibu & Orange Juice & Zapp/Roger
> *


malibu with orange juice? neva tried it. get a corona drink the neck,refill the lil bit of the neck with malibu. put ur thumb on the tip of bottle,flip it over so it mix. drink away! :biggrin: damn im thirsty now


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, yard work is done for the day. Now it's time to head back down to the creative station and build with some tunes and a drink in hand :biggrin:

Good luck to all of you in this build off...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14013651
> *malibu with orange juice? neva tried it. get a corona drink the neck,refill the lil bit of the neck with malibu. put ur thumb on the tip of bottle,flip it over so it mix. drink away! :biggrin:  damn im thirsty now
> *


_**Reads this and grabs car keys for a trip to the store for more Coronas**_


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2009, 10:56 AM~14014077
> **Reads this and grabs car keys for a trip to the store for more Coronas*
> 
> *


 :cheesy: trust me u'll love it


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

DOSENT ANYONE JUST DRINK THE GOOD STUFF ANYMORE?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 27 2009, 11:25 AM~14014378
> *DOSENT ANYONE JUST DRINK THE GOOD STUFF ANYMORE?
> 
> 
> ...


yep.... green label... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 27 2009, 01:25 PM~14014378
> *DOSENT ANYONE JUST DRINK THE GOOD STUFF ANYMORE?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just depends on what's available and who's buyin'! :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 27 2009, 10:25 AM~14014378
> *DOSENT ANYONE JUST DRINK THE GOOD STUFF ANYMORE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 11:50 AM~14014631
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


you must be a beer drinker.... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14014713
> *you must be  a beer drinker....  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


yup last time i drank jack i ended up in the middle of the steet on a forklift doing donuts then you know what happends :barf:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2009, 04:47 AM~14010952
> *thats a odd looking roofline , what the hell is it? i got 2 69's in front of em now and neither look like that....
> *



MCW 69ss sport coupe.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 27 2009, 11:25 AM~14014378
> *DOSENT ANYONE JUST DRINK THE GOOD STUFF ANYMORE?
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my favorite..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 27 2009, 02:17 PM~14015485
> *Here's my favorite..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 27 2009, 01:17 PM~14015485
> *Here's my favorite..
> 
> 
> *


good shit too.....


my faveroite is









and


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my bar mat i keep on kitchen counter :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GROLSCH beer for me please! Tastes way better than Heineken and the bottle is unbeatable.   










It's a damn shame! :biggrin:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 02:10 PM~14016017
> *GROLSCH beer for me please! Tastes way better than Heineken and the bottle is unbeatable.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 27 2009, 01:17 PM~14015485
> *Here's my favorite..
> 
> 
> *


I like that too. Anything dark is the way to roll man!!!!! I am off tomorrow so I am bout to jack the shit out of some dranks man. That E&J dont stand a chance tonight. Neither does the crown I brought home too :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 02:10 PM~14016017
> *GROLSCH beer for me please! Tastes way better than Heineken and the bottle is unbeatable.
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHH SHHIIIIIIT!!!!! I would be out there grabbin every one of them I could. HAHAHA. I actually had that beer when I was in Australia. I was challenged to try as many new beers as possible in 48 hours. yeeeahhhh........I dont drink beer too much anymore..lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 27 2009, 09:19 PM~14020805
> *OOOOOOHH SHHIIIIIIT!!!!! I would be out there grabbin every one of them I could. HAHAHA. I actually had that beer when I was in Australia. I was challenged to try as many new beers as possible in 48 hours. yeeeahhhh........I dont drink beer too much anymore..lol.
> *


WHYLE YOU ARE OUT THERE GRABBING THEM, I WILL PULL UP A CRATE AND START POUNDING THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14020882
> *WHYLE YOU ARE OUT THERE GRABBING THEM, I WILL PULL UP A CRATE AND START POUNDING THEM. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: . SELFISH!!!!!! :biggrin: . oh well I will stick to the Yac then.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14020882
> *WHYLE YOU ARE OUT THERE GRABBING THEM, I WILL PULL UP A CRATE AND START POUNDING THEM. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: eso es todo primo.... just pick them up and pound why wait right lol..........


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

here's my fav


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i'll start my shit this weekend right now my plate is WAY too full and way too much drama.Time to get lost in the mini dream car world this weekend  .


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

A week into the buildoff and only a few left and I haven't even started.

I have no time with all the house stuff.....I'm out...good luck everyone.

It's great to see all the builders get involved on this....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14035064
> *A week into the buildoff and only a few left and I haven't even started.
> 
> I have no time with all the house stuff.....I'm out...good luck everyone.
> ...


man i aint really had time to start either. and i am going out of town all week end.... but aint throwin in the towel yet :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



check this out here in Mexico when something falls of a truck once it hits the road it is considered public propery and up for grabs. I have seen news footage when beer truck tip over and people are loading up their trunks and drivers or cops can not do anything. It was always a dream of mine to one day run into one of these accidents.

So one day I was taking my 3 kids to Mcdonalds while wife was in school and DAAAAMMMNN I am first person on scene when a tecate truck's door bust open and everything fall out. I pull over thinkinh HEEELLLL YEAAH beer supply for a fucking year.

WELL THE DOOR THAT CAME OPEN HAD GLASS BEER AND EVERY FOOKING ONE BROKE!!!! not one beer made it ......................sniff sniff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

hey guys, looks like you are having lots of fun in this build. can i still join? i know its late and the kit is not new, my only impala kit does not have all the parts do to kit bashing, and it was partialy started,but its missing most of its parts and id have my hands full fabbin parts
hope i still can join.


----------

